# Feeding my ABT addiction



## crazymoon (Jan 10, 2017)

I have to have a monthly dose of these to maintain, I found some good size jalapenos at the store last weekend! Here they are washed and then cleaned of seeds and membranes.













P1010114.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jan 10, 2017





  













P1010115.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jan 10, 2017






I added your basic ingredients.I got my " assembly line " going to make up these babies quick.













P1010116.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jan 10, 2017





   













P1010118.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jan 10, 2017






Here is a before and after pic ,smoked about 3hrs ( 6F for a high on Sunday) with hickory chips at 225* or less ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















P1010119.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jan 10, 2017





  













P1010126.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jan 10, 2017






Here is a money shot (LOL) of my plate headed out to watch the Packers ! Also did up some Scottish eggs













P1010127.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jan 10, 2017






Thanks for looking ! CM


----------



## disco (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks great!

Disco


----------



## b-one (Jan 10, 2017)

That's funny I watched the Packers game and didn't have any great snacks. Those look tasty as usual!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks great! 

I just made a batch and I think I need to make another!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2017)

They look awesome CM!

I just had to give you a point!

Al


----------



## jsk53 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey Crazy Moon,

Just made these yesterday for a party. They sure didn't last long. Luckily I got one just to taste and they were excellent!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 25, 2017)

jsk53 said:


> Hey Crazy Moon,
> 
> Just made these yesterday for a party. They sure didn't last long. Luckily I got one just to taste and they were excellent!  Thanks for sharing.


JSK53, They are the ultimate appetizer for me ! watch out you will get addicted to those suckers !


----------

